# [resolved] nvidia driver issuses

## Nanoy

I can't seem to get it working correct, this is on 2.6.9-r6 (kernel-dev-sources).

I emerged nvidia-kernel

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4812468  -

```

```
# glxgears

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
```

```
# glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Segmentation fault
```

Last edited by Nanoy on Wed Jan 19, 2005 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jsheedy

Try that then do a opengl-update nvidia

----------

## Pepek

Do you emerge nvidia-glx after emerge nvidia-kernel ?

Cheers.  :Cool: 

----------

## jsheedy

I would try at the same time.  It can be done after the fact though.  Don't forget to do the opengl-update nvidia.

Also:  Your english is fine clearly understandable.

----------

## Nanoy

Hehe, well it did change something (had to do emerge nvidia-glx then opengl-update nvidia) Now I just get

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # glxinfo
> 
> Segmentation fault

 

Same with glxgears, lsmod haven't changed, going to try installing quake 3 and see what happens.

But thanks alot for the help

Edit: hmm one thing though, gnome seems a lot more responsive, doesn't have these chokes anymore, might just be me.

----------

## jsheedy

Try this.

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-settings nvidia-glx

Once this is done I would suggest get out of X init 3 or something.

Then I would rmmod nvidia

update-opengl nvidia

modprobe nvidia

restart X

If that does not work, I am not sure.

----------

## Nanoy

 *jsheedy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> update-opengl nvidia
> 
> 

 

Guessing you mean opengl-update nvidia?

Anyway I tried that and I still get a seg fault (I don't have unload in my kernel so I couldn't do rmmod nvidia) going to try building a new kernel and do it all over  :Smile: 

----------

## Nanoy

Re-compiled the kernel and I still get seg fault, going to try working on it tomorrow, getting late here.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## oiper

I'm getting the same problem.

I've been trying this with 2 different nvidia cards, 3 different versions of the drivers and overall about 37 times.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   I think I'm starting to go nuts.

Something is reallllllllllly fsck'd up here!

----------

## Archangel1

You using the composite extension? I've been getting some negative messages about it recently.

----------

## porodzila

your problem is likely in your X config.  If you are using X11 you need to find the line in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 that says

```
#    Load       "glx"
```

and change it to

```
    Load       "glx"
```

----------

## porodzila

so in short, its not your drivers at all,  stop messing with them

----------

## transienteagle

Nanoy,

There is a problem with composite and the Nvidia drivers. You either need to take out composite or insert  Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"  

 as part of your nvidia device options.

rgds

TE

----------

## Nanoy

Hi, thanks for your reply's.

I tried using the drivers from Nvidia's website, which gives me the glxinfo error in the first post, I've enabled glx in xorg.conf. then I did opengl-update nvidia which gives me:

```
# glxinfo

glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

glxgears gives me the same error.

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"  gave me the 0:0 display error.

----------

